# UWO Hockey - UWO vs. Laurier, 10/18/07



## GoM (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright guys...I'm fully aware of the limitations of my camera when it comes to shooting hockey (combo of low light levels/therefore high ISO/bombtastically horrible sensor), so I went into covering last night's home opener with the view of shooting 'the fringes' of the game...ie: things related to the game, but not neccessarily of the action. But still got a few action shots in there for good measure.

Anyway, it was the home opener of the UWO men's hockey season on Thursday night against the visiting Laurier Golden Hawks. The previous weekend, Western had slaughtered the Hawks 5-0 in Waterloo, and Laurier came in looking for revenge - and got it, out-hustling the Mustangs all game and emerging 4-2 victors.

#1 - Matt Maccarone of the Laurier Golden Hawks, getting prepared before the game






#2 - Mark Voakes scored Laurier's second goal on a partial breakaway in the second period





#3 - (either) Mark Voakes or Mike Galbraith of the Laurier Golden Hawks, resting between periods





#4 - Kevin Richardson of Western, destroying an unknown Golden Hawk





#5 - The referee, as seen from under the bleachers





#6 - Jeff Martens and Kyle Lamb of UWO look back as the shot heads towards the net





#7 - Sal Peralta was this close to tying up the game and completing his hat trick





#8 - Ryan Hare of UWO, the only one looking backwards between two benches of players looking forwards


----------



## snownow (Oct 24, 2007)

Not bad at all, Indoor hockey lights are harsh harsh harsh. Unless your shooting in a major arena its hard to stop the action. I think these are well composed, might want to run a few through noise ninja or neat image. Other than that you can try setting custom WB, next time. Might make the colors set a little better. Over all well done.


----------



## GoM (Oct 24, 2007)

Several problems with the camera I used for this game...

a) small sensor = crappy ISO levels
b) bad lighting
c) custom WB more useless than useful with the S5200

That said...we'll see hwo the next game goes 

Thanks


----------



## dashboard2003 (Aug 21, 2012)

I love #3 of the player resting near the bleachers. 

Number six turned out really great, and I think 5 and 7 are cool. 

One, two, four, and eight also have good composition, but as you know the blurriness means they're probably not keepers, but if they were my own photos I'd still be proud of how well the composition turned out. 

I'm having similar problems with focusing and blurriness that I'm working through, and I plan to shoot sports one day too. 

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 21, 2012)

Frame 3 is the best of the bunch, the others are all pretty weak hockey shots, mostly due motion in the players and some camera shake.  Arena light isn't often very good and tough to work with.


----------

